# Bayer contour TS test strips - best /cheapest place to buy



## Grogg1 (Nov 25, 2016)

Is there a place I can buy cheapish?

I am only allowed 50 a month from my GP but as I am testing daily I will run out soon.

This seems to be the cheapest I can find on line

Thank you.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't use this meter, this price looks reasonable and appears to being sold by a pharmacy. 
Some if self funding or part self funding buy the Code Free meter as second as it much cheaper, especially if money is tight.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 25, 2016)

I'd agree with @grovesy - if you are having to buy your own then the SD Codefree Meter works out as the cheapest, as test strips are around £8 for 50. They all have to conform to the same accuracy standards, so unless you feel you need to do all the tests on the Contour, it's fine


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 26, 2016)

Grogg - I ordered test strips today from Spirit Healthcare Limited - £12.75 for 50.  I have a CareSens N meter because I'm also testing frequently and the GP script is not going to last till next issue.  They sounded expensive to me but I also got a cable and batteries so I can download results onto PC.  To my surprise these are free so sort of felt I should order something anyway.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Does the cheaper machine require more blood?  I have so much difficulty getting enough blood out.  I've adjusted the lancet to be mid and it hurts a bit but it's the lowest level I can get enough blood out with.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 26, 2016)

Most meters these only need a small amount of blood.


----------



## Rhapsody (Nov 26, 2016)

Because I'm so new to all this I have no idea what test strips can be used on other machines.  Are they the same all round as well as lancets??


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2016)

Rhapsody said:


> Because I'm so new to all this I have no idea what test strips can be used on other machines.  Are they the same all round as well as lancets??


Most if not all manufacturers produce test machines that only take their own make of strips. This is where they make their money, they will often give away free meters, because you are then tied to buying your strips from them at whatever they choose to charge.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Not all manufacturers own strips fit there all their own machine models. Not sure if all lancet are the same I have had tree different makes and all seem to fit each other. I have found lancets to be alot cheaper than test strips to buy.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

I had terrible trouble getting any blood out, but now I've followed the advice and prick the side of my fingers (not thumb or index finger!) I don't have any trouble. Still hurts though. Wonder if this means I should change the blade thingy? I've borrowed my sister's machine for a week to try it as I haven't got one yet.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 27, 2016)

I was told to do side of finger but not to avoid index or thumb.  Should I avoid these fingers and if so why?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Some people don't change the lancets often others do. Have you tried adjusting the lancing device depth. 
I believe the reason behind avoiding the thumb and index finger is they are more sensitive.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I was told to do side of finger but not to avoid index or thumb.  Should I avoid these fingers and if so why?


I was told that this is because these are the most important digits on your hands, so you don't want to affect their sensitivity with a load of fingerpricking  I mainly use my pinkies, occasionally the neighbouring fingers to give the pinkies a rest


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 27, 2016)

I favour my pinkies too!


----------



## robert@fm (Nov 28, 2016)

With Contour you have to be careful, as there are two different systems; the original Contour and the Contour Next. I don't know how similar the strips look (I do know, however, that the Contour USB and the Contour Next USB look absolutely identical — the only way to tell the difference is to switch one on and see what the display says), but I do know that although Contour series meters all take the same strips, and the same is true of the Contour Next series, Contour strips won't work in a Contour Next meter nor vice-versa.


----------

